# overfeeding Bloodworms?



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I read that its easy to overfeed bloodworms,

Right now i feed my 8 tiger barbs, 6 zebra danios and 3 rainbows 2 1/2"x1/2" frozen bloodworm cubes 1 day a week, they go nuts and finish them in under 30 seconds, does this seem like too much?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My gbr juvi's(about 5 months old and numbering 90) eat 2 cubes everyday along with flake and pellet.If all food is eaten quickly then usaully all is good.You need to watch your water quality as even though eaten some fish don't use up all the protiens they get and then when the food is passed to waste it gives the impression(parameters) of overfeeding.If your water is still all good I see no issue with it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too much is when there are blood worms all over the bottom of the tank and it's 30min later or your fish are noticeably bulging after you have fed them. Sounds like you are doing it moderately, which is always good.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

they definitely don't leave leftovers


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like you should be fine. I always shut my filters off when I feed whether its frozen bloodworms or flakes. That way the fish can just consume it where ever I put it in instead of the filters blowing it around the whole tank where a lot ends up on the bottom or stuck in my java moss to just rot.


----------

